# Festplatten jumpern



## tommy999 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher 2 Festplatten an einem RAID Controller installiert (HPT370) und die Festplatten gespiegelt (beide FPs als Master gejumpert). Seit mein PC nun bei längerer AUSZEIT immer beim Starten den BOOTSEKTOR der FPs zerstört und ich den PC immer neu installieren muss, möchte ich nun folgende Konstellation aufbauen:

1. FP als Master direkt am Board angeschlossen (nur für Betriebssystem und Programme)

2.+3. FP am RAID Controller für die Daten (Fileserver)

Wie müssen FP 2 und 3 gejumpert werden (beide als Master, als Slave oder oder oder...)

Wer kann mir schnell helfen


Danke

Tommy999


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2007)

PATA ?!

Wenn beide an einem Strang hängen, dann entweder beide auf Cable-Select(CS) oder
die, die am Ende des Strangs hängt, auf Master stellen, die andere auf Slave.

Wenn Beide einen eigenen Strang haben, dann stell sie am Einfachsten auf CS und
steck sie ans Ende der Leitung.

mfg chmee


----------

